
A simple framework for conducting 1-on-1 meetings - kashif
https://medium.com/@kashifrazzaqui/framework-for-1-1-59d45045838a
======
LandR

        How are you, your family ?
        What happening in your personal life ?
        Are you saving and investing your money well ?
    

If I got asked either of those questions a in a work-place one to one I'd find
it very odd. Especially that last question, that's none of your business!

